# Angeln in Renesse



## krauti (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

will im Oktober nach Renesse fahren und Brandungsangeln. Es gibt da ja diese riesigen Strände direkt an der Nordsee. Habe da noch nie jamdenen angeln sehen, obwohl es da aus meiner Sicht doch recht zügig tiefer wird. Hat dort schon mal jemand von euch Brandungsangeln betrieben? Oder hat jemand noch Tips in der direkten Nachbarschaft, wo sich das lohnen könnte? Ich würde gerne ein paar Schollen fangen.

Gibt es in dem Laden in Renesse eigentlich auch Wattwürmer?

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Shorty74 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Hallo,
ich bin jahrelang nach Renesse zum angeln gefahren.
Waren dort immer auf dem CampingPlatz  "Camping Internationale". 
Dort ist ja auch direkt der Strand und dort haben wir immer gut schollen gefangen und auch in guter menge. 
Schön auf die flut warten und rein die Peitschen. 
Seeaas,Wattwürmer usw bekommst du im Delta Warenhaus in der stadt. auch jedes kleinigkeit die du noch brauchen könntest . 
Viel spaß dort und Petri Heil.

Lg Karsten


----------



## krauti (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für die Info. Werde es mal versuchen und berichten. Hast du denn dort auch schon mal andere Angeler gesehen? Fahren schon seit Jahren nach Renesse, und wandern immer den Strand runter bis zu dem runden Restaurant mit dem Kamin in der Mitte. Habe da noch nie Brandungsangler gesehen.

Hast du vielleicht auch noch einen Tip, ob man da eine Lizenz braucht und wo man gut selber Wattwürmer sammeln kann?

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Shorty74 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

nun wir haben dort immer recht viele angler gesehen. meist so ab nachmittag da es sonst tagsüber zu voll war um am strand die peitsche auszuwerfen.Für die Nordsee selber brauchst du keine lizenz nur wenn du in der greveling oder den nebengewässern fischen möchtest musst du dir im VVV eine tagekarte holen.Oder wenn du oft gehen solltest im jahr einen Visspass. den hatten wir immer gehabt. die tageskarte kostet für die greveling 6 oder 8 euro weis ich nicht mehr genau. an der schleuse kann man auch sehr gut heringe ziehen wenn die zeit dafür ist. hab dort den reinen wahnsinn erlebt    ca 40 angler auf ner brücke die etwa 20m breit ist    und rute rein, raus und alle haken voll. rute rein , sofort wieder raus und alle haken voll und das bei 40 angeln im wasser   wo man wattwürmer stechen kann kann ich dir leider nicht sagen , wir haben sie uns immer im delta warenhaus gekauft für 5 euro. und das waren ne menge. haben wir mit 3 mann nicht alle verbrauchen können.

lg Karsten


----------



## Teichbubi (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Hallo Angler!

Ich grab mal ein älteres Thema aus, da ich Hilfe brauchen könnte...
Und zwar gehts im Sommer nach Renesse, mit Ruten natürlich auch. Hab gehört da gibts Meerforellen zu fangen, Heringe aber auch Wolfsbarsch. An einem See da soll man auch gut Karpfen fangen können. Wenn jemand schon mal da war oder irgendwas weiß, würde ich mich über alle möglichen Infos freuen. Wirklich *alle* *Infos*.

LG René


----------



## Teichbubi (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Ist das Thema bloß wieder in den unzähligen anderen Themen untergegangen oder weiß echt niemand was hierüber? Wäre Schade fände ich...


----------



## loete1970 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Mit der Suchfunktion findest Du dieses hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=13195770

Der See in Renesse heisst Vroonplaas. Angelschein gibt es im VVV.


----------



## Pippa (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Hallo Angler!
> 
> Ich grab mal ein älteres Thema aus, da ich Hilfe brauchen könnte...
> Und zwar gehts im Sommer nach Renesse, mit Ruten natürlich auch. Hab gehört da gibts Meerforellen zu fangen, Heringe aber auch Wolfsbarsch. An einem See da soll man auch gut Karpfen fangen können. Wenn jemand schon mal da war oder irgendwas weiß, würde ich mich über alle möglichen Infos freuen. Wirklich *alle* *Infos*.
> ...



Ersetze Meerforellen durch Meeräschen  Außerdem (zu dieser Zeit) interessant: Makrele, Hornhecht, Seezunge. Die nahegelegene Oosterschelde würde ich an deiner Stelle auch einplanen. 

Die Vorlieben sind natürlich subjektiv. Wenn allerdings der WB erreichbar ist, würde ich alle sonstigen Fische vergessen und mich auf den Fang des Silberbarrens konzentrieren #6


----------



## Teichbubi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Interessant! Wie fischst du auf Meeräschen?


----------



## Teichbubi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Mit der Suchfunktion findest Du dieses hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=13195770
> 
> Der See in Renesse heisst Vroonplaas. Angelschein gibt es im VVV.



ich hatte diesen Beitrag schonmal aber was kommt ist das hier:
"Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen." |bigeyes


----------



## Pippa (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Interessant! Wie fischst du auf Meeräschen?



Gar nicht! Siehe 





> Wenn allerdings der WB erreichbar ist, würde ich alle sonstigen Fische vergessen und mich auf den Fang des Silberbarrens konzentrieren



Diejenigen, die es machen, verwenden feinstes Gerät und als Köder Produkte aus der Bäckerei #c


----------



## loete1970 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> ich hatte diesen Beitrag schonmal aber was kommt ist das hier:
> "Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen." |bigeyes




In der Suchfunktion einfach Renesse eingeben und Themensuche aktivieren, dann bekommste genug Infos...


----------



## Teichbubi (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

nagut, mal schauen


----------



## joschgill (4. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Hallo,
Ich war jetzt über Karneval in Renesse und wollte mit Freunden mal wieder der Brandungsangelei frönen. Im November waren wir noch in Zoutelande und haben dort ein paar kleine Dorsche und kleine Plattfische gefangen. So dachten wir, nun vielleicht ein paar größere Exemplare fangen zu können. Also haben wir uns morgens bei auflaufendem Wasser eine nette Stelle am Browersdam gesucht. Nach vier Stunden hatten wir jedoch an fünf Brandungsruten noch nicht mal einen Biss. Als Köder dienten uns Seeringelwürmer (Zager) und Wattwurm (Piere). Merkwürdigerweise haben wir auch keine Angler in der Nähe gesehen. Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann nach Zoutelande gefahren, da wir dachten, dort mehr Glück zu haben. Denkste! Auch hier nach drei Stunden nicht mal ein Zipperlein an der Rutenspitze. Im November noch standen hier am Strand bestimmt 40 bis 50 Angler. Jetzt am Wochenende war nur ein weiterer Angler zu erblicken. Ich bin ratlos, was da los war. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand Bescheid und kann mich aufklären. Ich wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Falsche Stelle und Zeit für diese Jahreszeit,der Dorsch und Plates sind da,aber nicht überall. Besorgt euch Muschel aus der Muschel Fabrik und wechselt die Stelle.#6


----------



## joschgill (4. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Danke für den Tip! Welche Stellen sind denn dort die richtigen? Wo finde ich die Muschelfabrik oder was meinst Du damit? Besten Dank!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Renesse*

Mesheften ,sind Muscheln zum angeln
Hier kannst du die kaufen (günstig und Frisch)
http://www.seafarm.nl/index.php?lang=netherlands
 Stellen werde ich hier im Netz ungern schreiben!
Schaue Dich in der Gegend um


----------

